

Everpix shutting down - keithwarren
http://blog.everpix.com/post/66102960115/we-gave-it-our-all

======
keithwarren
So sad to see this, Everpix guys were doing some cool work.

Coincidentally, my startup (pivotal.ws) was going to be a competitor to
Everpix, makes me wonder if the YC rejection letter last night was sent with
the knowledge that photo backup and organization is a bad place to be right
now.

I shall soldier on though - while no one seems to be getting solid traction,
the problem is still out there and I want to solve it for myself at the very
least.

